# Cheap, Submersible 900 Lumen LED.



## brtc

Ok, most people agree that HPS is the way to go for gigging, but if your boat is too small or you don't have money for a generator like me, these might help. I haven't fully tested them yet because I'm workin on the boat. But it shines bright from the dock. I am about to order 4 more and mount them on a piece of aluminum channel to float in front of the boat. Anyway, they are 12v, 10w, 900 Lumen LED lights, for 12 bucks on ebay! In the picture, I just have it hooked up to a little 9v battery in my house, but it is a lot brighter on the 12v, and supposedly submersible; though i havent tested that yet. This is fully open to criticism, but it's a cheap, efficient, and lightweight option for recreational gigging. I'm not the one selling these, just thought I would throw it out there.. Here's the link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270992200411?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

And here's a couple pictures. I'll post more when i get in the water next weekend.


----------



## jsh1904

I was actually looking at these to add to my current LED rig on my boat. May order them and see what I can modify.


----------



## blaminack

I have built a pile of wading lights using these lights and have been using them above and below the water all summer long. They are plenty bright using just one for wading. I have not had one problem. I use a small 12v 9ah battery and power one all night long. They will do what you are wanting on the cheap.


----------



## bigbulls

Before you buy more of those take a look at these.
I purchased one of these water proof, 27 watt, LED, lights to build a wading light. It's 2150 lumens and costs $39 with free shipping. It's built out of a heavy duty cast aluminum frame and a sealed glass lens.

I haven't built the pole yet but this sucker is bright as hell and throws a wide flood beam. You can see the size of it in my hand in the last pic. It's about 50 - 60 feet to the fence.

http://customfitzled.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2556254


----------



## Death From Above

bigbulls said:


> Before you buy more of those take a look at these.
> I purchased one of these water proof, 27 watt, LED, lights to build a wading light. It's 2150 lumens and costs $39 with free shipping. It's built out of a heavy duty cast aluminum frame and a sealed glass lens.
> 
> I haven't built the pole yet but this sucker is bright as hell and throws a wide flood beam. You can see the size of it in my hand in the last pic. It's about 50 - 60 feet to the fence.
> 
> http://customfitzled.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2556254


Is that thing submersible? Says they are waterproof, but that doesn't mean they are submersible. I might have to get a couple of those for my camper and 4-wheeler.


----------



## bigbulls

Yes. IP67

Here's a pic of it submerged in my kitchen sink. 
The battery it's hooked up to is about dead so it's not nearly as bright as it was outside hooked up to the car battery.


----------



## Jason

bigbulls said:


> Before you buy more of those take a look at these.
> I purchased one of these water proof, 27 watt, LED, lights to build a wading light. It's 2150 lumens and costs $39 with free shipping. It's built out of a heavy duty cast aluminum frame and a sealed glass lens.
> 
> I haven't built the pole yet but this sucker is bright as hell and throws a wide flood beam. You can see the size of it in my hand in the last pic. It's about 50 - 60 feet to the fence.
> 
> http://customfitzled.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2556254


Those look awesome and they have even stronger 1's on their web site....I have been looking fer something fer my sled so I may be rigging up something now!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## allen529

How long do you get between charges with these lights?


----------



## grgrobards

I bought 4 of the lights on the origional post and am in the process of making pvc frames to mount in the flush-mount rod holders on my kayak. No mods to the Kayak itself. I am hopeful that it will work well.

Greg


----------



## Captain_Saylor

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151090588394920&set=o.360544450679939&type=1&theater

thats my setup


----------



## Captain_Saylor

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151090588394920&set=o.360544450679939&type=1&theater


----------



## jsh1904

bigbulls said:


> Before you buy more of those take a look at these.
> I purchased one of these water proof, 27 watt, LED, lights to build a wading light. It's 2150 lumens and costs $39 with free shipping. It's built out of a heavy duty cast aluminum frame and a sealed glass lens.
> 
> I haven't built the pole yet but this sucker is bright as hell and throws a wide flood beam. You can see the size of it in my hand in the last pic. It's about 50 - 60 feet to the fence.


 
I am running 6 of those on my setup now and I love them. Not only can I use the rig for flounder gigging, I can run the rivers at night and see from bank to bank when jugging for catfish. Gonna use them when I'm hunting in the delta as well, should be able to get to the hunting grounds a lot faster. Be careful if you are planning to use that rig underwater. I would still seal it up some more and the hardware does rust. I bought some plasti-coat (spray plastic covering) and sprayed my entire mount & lighting hardware. I can run 6 of them all night on one battery.

Customfitz is dependable but you can find the lights cheaper if you look online. Here is a good place to start.

http://www.dhgate.com/6pcs-4-quot-i...e-led/p-ff80808135c891770135d218ed0373ab.html


----------



## Night Wing

On the 27 watt lights, on their website, all of their photos of this light are above the water. I saw your photo of it submerged in your kitchen sink, but I wonder if these lights will remain waterproof if submerged for wading purposes when the light is under water for a few hours. 

For me, the jury is still out.


----------



## Faithnfishin

I do appreciate the info, can't buy any at the moment but will have a set before end of month. This is awesome info, the LED's are finally coming down.


----------



## grgrobards

*flounder lights*

I just posted a picture of my set up using the 900 lumin lights on the Kayak forum.

Greg


----------



## sjcorbin32

*Question concerning your light*

Just purchased this light and I don't see any sort of seal/gasket around the lens. Does your light have one? Not sure if mine is watertight or not just trying to verify before I submerge it. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grgrobards

On mine you can unscrew the front lens and there is a plastic seal. I put the rig in the water to try it out. Water was too murky to see anything, but no leakage into the lens housing. (these are the 900 lumin lights mentioned on the origional post). I was down at the bay last night with my cast net and the water was a lot clearer than last week. Hope to get a chance to go floundering this weekend and I will try to take some pics.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards

One more thought. The rear of my lights are sealed from the water because they are protected by the pvc frame. I don't know how water tight the rear seal of the light is but it should be OK based on the info on by the seller.

Greg


----------



## sjcorbin32

Are you sure we are talking the same light? From http://customfitzled.webs.com/apps/w...s/show/2556254
earlier in this tread. If so where are the screws to take the lens off?


----------



## grgrobards

I am using a different light all together. Mine are like the 900 lumine lights from e-bay mentioned in the origional post. I have not seen the ones you are talking about. Sorry.

Greg


----------



## bigbulls

> Just purchased this light and I don't see any sort of seal/gasket around the lens. Does your light have one? Not sure if mine is watertight or not just trying to verify before I submerge it. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


On mine I can see the lens is sealed from the inside of the lens around the edge. If you don't feel comfortable with their seal then there is plenty enough space there to run a bead of sealant around the lens to make double sure it's sealed.

I'm gonna do this too even though I have tested mine under water and had no leaks.


----------



## jigmaster

*Thanks for posting!*



bigbulls said:


> Before you buy more of those take a look at these.
> I purchased one of these water proof, 27 watt, LED, lights to build a wading light. It's 2150 lumens and costs $39 with free shipping. It's built out of a heavy duty cast aluminum frame and a sealed glass lens.
> 
> I haven't built the pole yet but this sucker is bright as hell and throws a wide flood beam. You can see the size of it in my hand in the last pic. It's about 50 - 60 feet to the fence.
> 
> http://customfitzled.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2556254


 
I have built my own in the garage with parts made from China all said and done they are ok but have more than what these cost invested. Ordering 4 of the 60/0

Thanks again.


----------



## Rickg

I am in need of one of these lights for a different type of project, if anybody has one they would like to sell, let me know. Or if anyone knows of somewhere to buy them locally?


----------



## castnet

I've got a question for anyone who has ordered these lights. I ordered them over week ago and haven't got them yet. I've left three messages for the owner (Chad) to call or email me and let me know when I will get them and he hasn't answered either. Any one else had any problems with their order? Thanks


----------



## Beginner's Luck

FYI, I inquired about the IP rating for the 27watt LEDs, and they responded that they are rated at ip 67, which is normally waterproof to 3' bellow the surface, but I'm sure that they would be fine after some silicone.


----------



## castnet

I got an email from the owner Chad. He's been sick and down in the bed. He's taking care of my order now. Will let you all know how they work when I get them. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## gators06

*great light how can i get some of them*

i would love to get two of those 
so where do u get thm at


bigbulls said:


> Before you buy more of those take a look at these.
> I purchased one of these water proof, 27 watt, LED, lights to build a wading light. It's 2150 lumens and costs $39 with free shipping. It's built out of a heavy duty cast aluminum frame and a sealed glass lens.
> 
> I haven't built the pole yet but this sucker is bright as hell and throws a wide flood beam. You can see the size of it in my hand in the last pic. It's about 50 - 60 feet to the fence.
> 
> http://customfitzled.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2556254


----------



## castnet

If you'll look on this thread, you'll find the link to his web site. You can order them from there and pay through paypal.


----------



## Flounder9.75

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?137-SEELITE
\
Here another company that's selling LED 

BTW I don't know anything about them.


----------



## XpertNovice

I got one of the 27 watt. I thought it worked a lot better as an above water light than a submerged light. It throws out so much light that it will work fine either way.:thumbsup:


----------



## castnet

Thanks. If I don't get them soon from him, I'm gonna have to order from somewhere else. I ordered and paid for them the 11th of this month and can't get him to call/email me back with a shipping date. Not too happy with the service at all. He did email once, but had no idea what I had ordered from him so I sent him the confirmation page and now I can't get him to return my call or email. Thanks for your advice and I may be getting back with you on where to buy the ones you have.


----------



## grgrobards

Check out my progress with the 900 lumin lights at kayak forum - flounder lights.


----------



## castnet

I will. I just requested my money back from the guy Chad @customfitzlights.com through paypal. I'm not going to sit around and wait on him to call anymore. Thanks for the site. I will look at it here in just a few minutes.


----------



## XpertNovice

Castnet, there was no communication from Chad. After about 10-12 days, I emailed about the status of my order and received no reply. A few days later I received a Paypal shipping notification with tracking number. I am guessing that his business consists of one or a few people, so if he is down with the sickness, nothing goes out. I have not found these lights elsewhere, so u may just want to hold out cause i think they are worth the wait. I may get some of the round pool lights too so my flattie boat can look like an oil rig.


----------



## castnet

XpertNovice said:


> Castnet, there was no communication from Chad. After about 10-12 days, I emailed about the status of my order and received no reply. A few days later I received a Paypal shipping notification with tracking number. I am guessing that his business consists of one or a few people, so if he is down with the sickness, nothing goes out. I have not found these lights elsewhere, so u may just want to hold out cause i think they are worth the wait. I may get some of the round pool lights too so my flattie boat can look like an oil rig.


I filed my complaint with paypal a few minutes ago and heard from Chad right after they sent him an email. He said the light business is extra work for him and he had to order the lights. He said he should get the lights in today and I should have a tracking # then. I'm in the market now for some others just in case I never get these. Thanks for the heads up and I'll be waiting to see if I get these soon.


----------



## feelin' wright

castnet said:


> I filed my complaint with paypal a few minutes ago and heard from Chad right after they sent him an email. He said the light business is extra work for him and he had to order the lights. He said he should get the lights in today and I should have a tracking # then. I'm in the market now for some others just in case I never get these. Thanks for the heads up and I'll be waiting to see if I get these soon.


I had the same problem and probably order them the same day you did. When I first called he told me he did not have the order. I sent him the information from PayPal and never heard back. I called yesterday and it was sent out and I am supposed to receive it on Friday. Yesterday his excuse was that he had too many orders from penscola and it was taking him a while to get them out the door. Hopefully they work as advertised.


----------



## flukedaddy

Too many from Pensacola? Whats the problem, I ordered just one about 2 weeks ago and nothing yet. Glad you guys are keeping me informed on issues he is having.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

flukedaddy said:


> Too many from Pensacola? Whats the problem, I ordered just one about 2 weeks ago and nothing yet. Glad you guys are keeping me informed on issues he is having.


Same here. I ordered two on the 15th and haven't heard jack squat. No confirmation e-mail, no reply to my e-mail about the status of my order, no way to check on the status through his website. I guess I'll wait another week and see if I just pissed away $78.:cursing:


----------



## castnet

I sent him another email last night asking about the tracking number he said I would get the day before. This morning, I got a tracking # from paypal. I think the only reason I got that far was because I filed the complaint. When you do that, it stops him from using his paypal acct until he settles the complaint. He got a little testy with me in his email after I filed the complaint, but at this point I just want what I paid for. Paypal gives him 10 days to get the items to you, if you don't receive them by then, they refund you your money. They take the collection part up with him, so you're not out your money. All you have to do is call them and give them your transaction # and they take care of the rest. Your 10 days start the day of the complaint. They must have a good way of contacting him. It wasn't 5 minutes after the complaint, he emailed me. If you think he's not getting your emails, you're wrong. He returned my email from his Iphone and told me I had sent the other emails while he was closed??? I ordered them on the 11th of this month and didn't start sending/calling until the 8th day. I done both every day with no response. If or when I get these, regardless as to how great they are, I will not be ordering from him again. By the way, he doesn't have them in stock, he orders them from someone else and has them shipped to you.


----------



## flukedaddy

Just an update. recieved my 1 light today finally. looks pretty badazz


----------



## XpertNovice

I just got 2 more from this guy on ebay. Shipping time will be bout the same...lol, and they are a little bit cheaper. http://www.ebay.com/itm/230739927681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## castnet

I received my two yesterday. We spent all night out in Santa Rosa Sound. We didn't gig not one fish, but I could sure see with the new lights. Water was clear, wind laid down and all we seen was very small fish. But the lights worked very well.


----------



## XpertNovice

well, at least you were on the water. How was the water clarity? I went last Wednesday night and put in at 17th ave and floundered around the trussel out to the welcome center. The water was green like an unkept swimming pool, and i saw one mullet and one tripletail(bout 5 inches long) and the rest were garbage fish like lizardfish, pins ect....was hoping to hit navy point but the rain is coming now.


----------



## castnet

The water was really clear. We put in at Shoreline. All of the flounder we seen and they were very small was on the north banks. Later on in the night, we seen one other person fishing the same side and ran in to another over by EPA. The largest one I seen was right at the landing around 5 am. He was only about 10". Lots of mullet all night long though. Does anyone know how to buy a seasonal pass for boat launching at Shoreline? Thanks


----------



## sjcorbin32

castnet said:


> I've got a question for anyone who has ordered these lights. I ordered them over week ago and haven't got them yet. I've left three messages for the owner (Chad) to call or email me and let me know when I will get them and he hasn't answered either. Any one else had any problems with their order? Thanks


 Not very happy with "Chad Fitzmarice" either, he's a drop shipper so we are getting them direct from China. Mine had no gasket on the front to water tight the light. Been waiting about three weeks for the replacement and he's reluctant to say the least when it comes to email'n you info. Hindsight is always 20/20 won't be give'n him another dime.


----------



## castnet

I used mine for the first time Friday night and they worked fine. Used them underwater all night and didn't have a problem. They are very bright and I'm hoping I get a lot of use out of them. Just in case I don't, I've looked at some other sites that some folks on here have told me about. The ones I got from him are nothing more than lights you put on a vehicle similar to Nerf lights. If I find any others that I feel are just as good and reasonable, will post them on this forum. Thanks


----------



## bamafan611

Mike if you can see the small ones, you will be able to see the bigguns. Last week was a tough one with the full moon and neap tide. If everyone noticed not alot of reporting. Fish were staying deeper and not coming up on the beach as they usually do and the ones you saw were 2 seconds from bolting when you did see them. I went Thur. night and worked for six and they were all in 2 to 3 feet of water and you had to be quick or they were gone.I saw several takeoff as soon as the light hit them. Next week should be a little better and next month should be great.


----------



## brtc

It's been a while since i've posted, but i figured I'd give an update. Here's a couple pictures giggin with just the one led light. I plan on adding 4 more, 3 up front and 2 on the sides. It's pretty good for only bein 10 bucks, and it sips battery life. I dont know if LED will ever compare to HPS or anything, but I'm pretty happy with the output on these small lights. I just mounted this one to the front of my boat. If anybody is interested, i saw earlier on ebay there's a set of 3 of these lights for 33 bucks.


----------



## mackdaddy06

How does the 27 watt compare to a 500 watt hologen flood light as far as light output?


----------



## brtc

I just have the little 10 watt in the pic, but I like it quite a bit. It's a supposed 1000 lumens, I think the 27 watts are probably brighter, but these are cheap.


----------



## mackdaddy06

The 27 watt says 2120 lumens and its $33. I was considering one of those on each side above the water and 5 of the 10 watt underwater. I just hate to spend the money without knowing what they are gonna do


----------



## grgrobards

I found a place on line that said halogens put out about 15 lumins per watt = 500 watt = 7,500 lumins. So this 10 watt led puts out between 900 and 1,000 lumins. The 27 watt puts out somewhere between 2500 and 2700 lumins. Three of the 27 watt leds would then apporximate a 500 watt halogen, but only draw 81 watts of power allowing you to use a battery rather than a generator. Led lights also produce less heat and can easily be mounted underwater. The light spectrum will very between leds and most certainly different than the halogen. All of this is approxomate so it boils down to what you want, and what works best for you.

Greg


----------



## castnet

mackdaddy06 said:


> The 27 watt says 2120 lumens and its $33. I was considering one of those on each side above the water and 5 of the 10 watt underwater. I just hate to spend the money without knowing what they are gonna do


 

I've got four of these that I run off one deep cell battery and can fish all night. They are well worth the money. They are very bright and pull very little amps. I've got two mounted on each side and I have one pointed forward and the other pointed slightly to the side and I can see great. Once you get them, you'll find the money was worth spending. I get people all the time wanting to know where I got them. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## mackdaddy06

Thanks for the info, i think you have sold me on them


----------



## castnet

No problem. I sent you a PM. Have a good one


----------



## brtc

I now have 4 of the 10w LED lights, they are plenty bright, but I read somewhere on here that someone had switched the led's on them to 30w lights. Just curious who that was and how they did it? I see on ebay you can order the Individual LED's for pretty cheap, but I don't know if the 10w driver can handle it, thanks.


----------

